# Horse for a Head



## &Denekamp (Aug 18, 2007)

No what I had planned.. but maybe its good for a laugh


----------



## cindyg2024 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ha..... reminds me of that commercial for HP (I think) with their new face recognition feature.... they poke fun at the Dad being a horses' ass because that is what was in focus in one of the pictures.


----------

